

Hierarchical Agglomerative Clustering with Hadoop - spahl
http://sujitpal.blogspot.com/2009/09/hierarchical-agglomerative-clustering.html

======
physcab
This is interesting. I'm trying to figure out how to do things like k-means in
map reduce. I think Mahout has an implementation, but I haven't looked at it
yet.

Why did you do a self-join? Is this akin to doing a map-side join?

